# Did something new...One for me LOL



## bill (May 21, 2004)

All the pens and I give them new homes. Well this time I did it for myself. I usually been saving the new pens for Friday Pics thread but wanted to share this one down here. Mesquite, corian, steel

Open to all comments, enjoy


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Bill!!! I like the combo.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW!! Holy Smokes that is over the top in my book!! The metal inlay really sets it off!! 

I have been using Aluminum spacers on my duck calls lately, I get it in small sheets from our local hardware store. For me it is easier to turn then the heavy metals.. 

You really set the bar high on this one!!

Robert


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I really enjoy this one. The steel was not easy 

The bottom is not as big as the image makes it appear (Bill Dance fish type photo) it's closer to the camera. The "dip" was measured for my thumb. The pen is balanced and my thumb sits in the groove perfect.
The backside of the cap also has a corian scallop that matches the front.

2 coats of thin and 5 coats of medium ca.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice Bill, great photo too. 

I have made a bunch to give away, not like your's of course, mine are all pretty much cheapies. I'm going to have to make myself a nice one. 
Pen Maker Willie sent me a link I think it was Smittys or something like that, I'm going to start buying some nice kits to make.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - the Corian really sets it off.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Man, that's gorgeous! Very well done. How long did it take?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> Man, that's gorgeous! Very well done. How long did it take?


Two days total. 
Thanks


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

what is the name of the kit?
What kind of tool do you use to turn the steel?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just a Jr gent 2 in Chrome...I think the best bang for the buck on a rollerball

I use HSS tools. Sharp tools only, a dull tool on metal will only make the metal harder. Start a cut and go all the way, no lifting off. Don't force it or you could bend a mandrel (I turn between centers) also the problem if it was to catch, it will break the epoxy between segments. Might consider a soft metal first (Brass makes wonderful inserts and fillers as well as copper...know anyone who makes keys LOL). The filings that come off are super sharp, so take extra care. Only check the turning with the lathe off. When sanding, I use a 1" hard foam block with the different grades of sandpaper (even emery cloth if you have some around). Just take your time while sanding, heat could cause the segments to come loose.
One thing I wish I would have done was after my sanding, give it a good cleaning with DNA. I usually do this but for some reason I was not thinking and started on the finish. That would have given me the more crisp edges on my joints


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Great! Thanks Bill, I was hopeing that was it, I have some ordered.
Will have to try the metal thing when I get a little braver.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looking really good Bill...good job!

TH


----------

